# Model 422 NIB



## aeronut04 (Feb 12, 2007)

I didn't know about a S&W model 422, can anyone inform me on them, 
I saw one that had wood grips, adjustable rear sight, and was said to be a limited production run NIB serial # TAP 0621. I liked the 12 shot part, but do not know the value of this item. I did see other 422 which had plastic grips in the $2-300.00 range.
This guy wants $525.00. If it were collectable I would be interested if it were worth doing. Any thoughts, Thanks Jim


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

I have seen several 422s with wood grips. Not real sure about that one but I think the seller is looking for a









A local shop had one a couple weeks ago for $200 and it looked new.


----------



## aeronut04 (Feb 12, 2007)

would these have had the adjustable sights? Thanks for the info, Jim


----------

